# Bakery Bar - Portland, OR



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Bakery Bar is a cute little bakery and coffee bar in Inner SE Portland. They serve Stumptown Coffee Roasters coffee, along with beer and wine, panini and salads, and an excellent array of custom cakes, cupcakes, morning baked goods, and more.

More...


----------

